# DoorDash Support and Customer harass me while I am in the bathroom...



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

So I am doing one of my long Saturdays. Started at 4am. So 1pm rolls around and I am still delivering but do not have anything in my cue. My body starts to let me know, "Hey, its time to start looking for a toilet" as I have had breakfast and lunch at this point and its time to take the kids to the pool. Just then, I get a delivery offer. I accept it and head to the restaurant. I know this restaurant has a clean, single use bathroom so its a win win. I get there and its the same people I see all the time. I said hellos and asked about the order. They said its not ready yet. I tell them I am going to use the restroom then and I will be right back. I leave my delivery bag on the rack because obviously I don't want to bring that into the restroom.

So I am in there two minutes and I get a text. Its from the customer. They said, "Hey, I see you are already at the restaurant. I called and they told me you were there and that the order is ready. Why are you still at the restaurant??". I take a breath and gather my thoughts. I am still mid-way building a log cabin (if you know what I mean) and I am in no place to be getting up prematurely. So I text the customer back with, "Hey! This is your delivery driver. Thanks for contacting me. I am at the restaurant and currently in the restroom. When I am finished and I wash my hands, I will pick up your order at the counter and be on my way. Thank you".

After I hit send, about 30 seconds later, the customer calls me. I am like What The <blank>. I answer and the customer tells me she doesn't have all day and then something about what gives me the right to use the bathroom while her order is ready and she is waiting. I pause again and gather my thoughts,while still sitting on the toilet by the way. I apologize and tell her to just give me a few minutes and I will be on my way. She yells back at me and tells me to use the bathroom on my own time then hangs up. I am immediately annoyed but then just try to focus on the task at hand so I can enter the home stretch and get back to business.

Three minutes later,my deuce dropping escapades are coming to a conclusion. Just then the phone rings AGAIN. Its DoorDash. They literally start the conversation saying, "Hello this is <name I can't pronounce> from DoorDash support. Am I speaking to <me>?". I tell her yes. Then she says, "Great. The customer called me and she told me the order was ready and you are at the restaurant but you cannot deliver the food at this time because you are in the bathroom. Is that correct?". I am so annoyed at this point. I said, "YES!! I am in the bathroom taking a huge dump. I will be finished in a few minutes and I will pickup the food and head to the customer's address, ok?". The DoorDash rep then says, "Ok perrrrfect. Do you know how long that will be before you are done using the bathroom?". I then said to her, "You aren't serious right now. I am literally sitting on the toilet right now". She then says, "Yes I understand but the customer is on the other line and I need to update them with an ETA". So I just tell her, "Ok, I will most likely be at her address in the next 15 to 20 minutes." She then thanks me and hangs up.

I wipe and wash my hands (like everyone should, I hope) and I reach for the door and there is a knock. I open it and its the manager of the restaurant. I am friendly with her so I smile and say, "Hey whats up?" She says,"The customer called twice. They are on the phone now and she wants me to check on your in the bathroom because she is becoming impatient". So I said to her, "Ok, let walk up to the counter so you can give me the food and we can get this done".

So anyway, I get the food and leave and get to the customer's house. The customer answered and was very rude to me and told me she thought it was nasty I used the bathroom before delivering her food. I told her I have been delivering since the early morning and it was "just time" for me to use the bathroom. She slammed the door in my face.

I end the delivery and move on. Later, I get a call from DoorDash. Customer complained about me saying I told her I used the bathroom before I delivered the food and I didn't wash my hands and that it was gross. I told support that they can call the restaurant and speak to the manager and confirm I indeed washed my hands and that the customer is just trying to get the food for free. They said its fine and they were just following up since the customer called and complained.

Two hours later i get another call from DoorDash. Customer called again. Support asked me why I took her food order into the bathroom with me while I used the bathroom. I told them that DID NOT HAPPEN and that the order wasn't ready when I started using the bathroom and they can call the manager at the restaurant to confirm that. They apologized and told me they were just investigating since the customer was on the other line.

Next day, I am at work (not DD) and I get a call AGAIN from support. They ask me what happened with the delivery since the customer is calling in and complaining about the service I gave them. I told them what happened and the rep said according to the notes, they think the customer keeps calling because DD never refunded the order and it seems like this is what the customer was trying to do. After that, no more calls on that order.

Also, she rated me the lowest because my rating dropped and she didn't tip. No surprise there.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Moral of the story is the driver should keep communication to the customer on a need-to-know basis.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Should’ve told her food wasn’t ready and you’ll be on your way shortly. Less is more. Attitude from her was uncalled for. I’d have cancelled on her ass. Let her food get cold waiting for someone else to come pick it up.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

producemanjames said:


> Should've told her food wasn't ready and you'll be on your way shortly. Less is more. Attitude from her was uncalled for. I'd have cancelled on her ass. Let her food get cold waiting for someone else to come pick it up.


I felt that since I was already at the restaurant and the food was ready, I was already committed. I mean judging by the texts I was only in the bathroom 8 minutes tops. Not sure why she had to give me such a hard time.

I do regret telling her I was in the restroom at this point but I mean, what other excuse could I use for being at the restaurant but not moving when the order is ready? Next time, maybe I will say I am checking my GPS.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Just tell her the manager told you the food was not ready. Whom ever she spoke to must’ve been mistaken.

Me personally, if I have to answer a call of nature while I’m out driving, I turn the apps off until I’m heading back to the car


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

producemanjames said:


> Me personally, if I have to answer a call of nature while I'm out driving, I turn the apps off until I'm heading back to the car


In my experience and in my market, after 1pm things kind of slow down. In a typical situation, the order would of became ready or was ready when I entered the bathroom and delaying the order up to 10 minutes so that I can take care of something my body urgently needs me to take care of isn't usually an issue in regards to upsetting a customer or the restaurant or the app. The customer, as you know, unnecessarily escalated the issue for whatever reason. However, if I do have a chance, I do pause them or go offline temporarily if I am at that one restaurant I stop at to use their facilities and I don't have an order.


----------



## Kazerun (Oct 31, 2016)

I got the best tip last i drive for door dash, the custmer bought me a $100 order after waiting for the order and dealing with the rude manager at red lobsters. It was time i deleted my door dash account and block thier number on my phone.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

You shouldn’t picked up the mf customer’s phone call at all. Problem solved.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Hope you learned a lesson here. 
If a person or passenger calls you and ask how long ! Just cancel the order or ride and move to the next ping.
I would of canceled or i swear on my kids life i would of threw the food at the diner after i opened each container .
Cancel my only option to keep me calm . Let somebody else deal with the stupidity


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hi OP, I have never tried doordash but I imagined it works and pays similarly as Eats. 

Respect is bi-directional. If your customer is entitled to the extent thinking of having full control of your time, cancel the order immediately or expect a thumbs down. Even better, deliberately plan for a failed delivery. With Eats, wait until the the 5 minutes are exhausted (park your car a few houses from the intended recipient; it is much easier in an apartment complex), call the customer and wait for about 15 seconds without saying anything, then hang up. The food will then be yours.

Call this a fraud if you want. This, however, may teach these lazy [email protected]@ to either respect us or go getting the food themselves. You will then ruin their day as a sweet revenge. Although all it takes for them is to ask Uber for a refund and extort another driver, it takes twice as long before another victim accepts and delivers the order. To these condescending creatures who consider their time is more valuable than anything else, another 30-40 minutes of waiting sound like an eternity to them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Let the customer know you’re busy taking a steamy shit, but you’ll hurry the process by not flushing the toilet, not wiping your butt, and not washing your hands.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

&#128580; Question for the majority of guys on UP.

Question: Should you ever answer a call from the customer or the delivery company?

Answer:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> &#128580; Question for the majority of guys on UP.
> 
> Question: Should you ever answer a call from the customer or the delivery company?
> 
> ...


In other words:


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TMI!!! The customer doesn't need to know all that and I don't either! Hahaha!

If I got a phone call like that, I'd cancel the order. People like that cannot be pleased.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

goobered said:


> TMI!!! The customer doesn't need to know all that and I don't either! Hahaha!
> 
> If I got a phone call like that, I'd cancel the order. People like that cannot be pleased.


At least I gave her an honest update!! Haha


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Jax said:


> At least I gave her an honest update!! Haha


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drivers can be their own worst enemy. There are a dozen excuses you could of used, instead you gave tmi. You expect anyone to be happy after what you told her? C’mon, a little common sense goes a long way. No one wants to hear there driver is taking a dump and then handling their food. Gives a bad mental picture. If I was the customer I’d have cancelled the order.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I usually go home to take dumps. I was actually here for a little over 5 minutes after I accepted an offer today. No one has texted or called to check up on me yet. But if they did, I’d just tell them I’m finishing up another order and was having trouble finding the customer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Moral of the story is the driver should keep communication to the customer on a need-to-know basis.
> 
> View attachment 423299


AIRPLANE
MODE


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

With all your experience and a masters degree, you tell the customer you're taking a dump?? HUUUGE FAIL lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome back, Jax. Haven't seen you in awhile.

Please don't ever answer your phone in the bathroom again. It's just icky. Thanks for not taking your bag in the bathroom. I would see drivers do that, and it disgusted me. I almost can't believe this story, but then again I think of the nasty Eats guy who took his bag in the bathroom.

No one, especially any customer, wants to know the driver answered the call while in the bathroom. Way TMI! It just conjures many negative thoughts and images.

Like others, I would've cancelled on her, especially after she called DD. I'm sorry to say but I bet the restaurant and DD support staff had a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Free Toilet Paper !


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't believe the OP's story because I don't believe anyone would be so stupid and masochistic as to deliver food to someone after they had behaved in this fashion.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Free Toilet Paper !


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> With all your experience and a masters degree, you tell the customer you're taking a dump?? HUUUGE FAIL lol


it really is amazing how many intelligent people don't know enough to come in out of the rain.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Next time make a better excuse like your car wouldn’t start and your trying to get a jump so you can make money to buy a battery, I would of been annoyed too if I knew you were going to the bathroom, when I need a bathroom break like that the app goes off, not accept and then go to bathroom. Although if that person keeps calling you it’s cancel time, don’t bother with customers who are rude but in the end you caused this situation by doing something else instead of your delivery


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't believe the OP's story because I don't believe anyone would be so stupid and masochistic as to deliver food to someone after they had behaved in this fashion.


If it was anyone else I would say it was BS. I 100% believe he would do something like this


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Curious as to how much time the bathroom break actually delayed the delivery?

The food wasn't exactly ready anyway. I mean, what if you had left a little earlier only to catch every red light on the way or there was a bit of traffic. If it's like 10 past the est time and I see the driver not moving at all, that's one thing. God forbid they sent you a double order, what do some people expect?

I get not exactly wanting to flat out lie because if there is an issue obviously they are investigating. Would have said washing my hands and as I do with every delivery and maybe there was a wait for the restroom and maybe that there were just finished and bagging the food.

Drivers wait on customers all the time if there is no answer. They give drivers an amount of time to wait after contacting a customer to abandon the order if there is no answer or maybe no one's home, maybe they should do the same for customers.

Ultimately, sounds like the customer just looks for any reason to complain and try to get free or discounted stuff. These are the entitled victim mentality types who then go as far as to take the situation out of context and post your photo or info online. Truthfully maybe some of that info should not have been shared but then again having to deal with all that only because of a few minutes.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

The Jax said:


> So I am doing one of my long Saturdays. Started at 4am. So 1pm rolls around and I am still delivering but do not have anything in my cue. My body starts to let me know, "Hey, its time to start looking for a toilet" as I have had breakfast and lunch at this point and its time to take the kids to the pool. Just then, I get a delivery offer. I accept it and head to the restaurant. I know this restaurant has a clean, single use bathroom so its a win win. I get there and its the same people I see all the time. I said hellos and asked about the order. They said its not ready yet. I tell them I am going to use the restroom then and I will be right back. I leave my delivery bag on the rack because obviously I don't want to bring that into the restroom.
> 
> So I am in there two minutes and I get a text. Its from the customer. They said, "Hey, I see you are already at the restaurant. I called and they told me you were there and that the order is ready. Why are you still at the restaurant??". I take a breath and gather my thoughts. I am still mid-way building a log cabin (if you know what I mean) and I am in no place to be getting up prematurely. So I text the customer back with, "Hey! This is your delivery driver. Thanks for contacting me. I am at the restaurant and currently in the restroom. When I am finished and I wash my hands, I will pick up your order at the counter and be on my way. Thank you".
> 
> ...


The audacity of some "customers" is insane

I would never have the gumption to be like
"Yo dude, wtf are you doing? Move your ass"


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I've had two impatient customers call or text me. I just tell them I have other orders. The guy who called was kind if a dick (drunk, I think) I asked him if he thought he was the only person that ordered food on a Saturday night, then stopped at a service station to get a drink. And took his McDs out of my insulated bag to insure the fries were stone cold when I delivered them.


----------

